# Mindfulness meditation



## violetgirl (Apr 11, 2011)

Anyone with DP/ DR/ OCD and panic attacks should give Mindfulness meditation a go. It's not like typical meditation, it's about looking outward and connecting with your body, your breathing and the world and staying centered.
http://marc.ucla.edu/body.cfm?id=22

It's good for getting yourself grounded during a DR episode or when having a panic attack and teaches breathing techniques.


----------



## yongyutu (Jul 4, 2011)

I think so, for many people to help.

_______________
microsoft office 2007
purchase microsoft office
microsoft office for mac


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks so Much! guided meditation saved me.


----------

